# My other pets (reptiles & cats)



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Thought I would show off a few of my other pets 

Here are my cats:

In order from left to right: Maya, Pasha, and Skid





















They are my babies and I spoil them rotten and have about a million pictures of them.

This is my bearded dragon Jeffery basking:









And these are my two leopard geckos Cleopatra (Cleo) and Lexi
















(For any reptile fans who have concerns about them being housed together, they have been together for two months now with zero signs of aggression and they have plenty of hides and things to climb on but if I notice any they will 100% be separated immediately.)

And here's a bonus picture of Tofu being cute last night:


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Leo's do great in colonies, not sure why you're concerned, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> Leo's do great in colonies, not sure why you're concerned, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Some definitely do (as long as they are females) and mine seem to be getting along just fine and haven't had any problems yet but there are mixed opinions everywhere. I've heard a lot of horror stories on gecko forums about how even their two females beat each other up so I'm just taking caution!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Your cats are all so cute and look very cuddly!!! Your lizards however not so much. Lovely ratty though with beautiful markings xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

As long as the cage is appropriately sized it's fine. I kept breeding colonies for years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

(That's 6-8 in a 20 long)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool. I figured that so long there is plenty of space for both of them and enough hides they would be fine and they are.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

What size tank are they in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> What size tank are they in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


30gal


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, they are more than fine. You should have no trouble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Love all your pets  I love how beardies feel and your kitties are adorable. I kind of miss having a cat but my so much of my family is allergic and now that I have rats I have my quota for now  I use to have quite the assortment of animals.


----------

